

Interview with Julian Assange - boynamedsue
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/spiegel-interview-with-wikileaks-head-julian-assange-a-1044399.html

======
smudgedline
Wikileaks has done some good work, but I just don't buy that the accusations
Assange faces in Sweden are part of some sort of global conspiracy.

It looks like he assaulted two women, and feels justified in dodging
prosecution for, what he sees as, the greater good.

~~~
adultSwim
I would encourage you to look into it a little more (or perhaps I need to).

I certainly don't think being a transparency activist precludes you from also
being a sexual predator. However there seems to be a lot of evidence that the
charges are political.

